# White Mandarin Drake



## waterfowl-artist (Oct 12, 2008)

Heresa couple of pictures of a White Mandarin Drake I did a while back ! Im sure not many hunters have ever seen a duck like this, so Ill post a few pictures, enjoy !


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

very nice


----------

